# Some photos of my aquarium



## AnnieC

Here are some photos of my tank, it is 37 gallons. I am using it to grow the Australian Rainbow Fish and the Clown Loaches. There is also 1 Chinese Algae Eater, and 1 Rasbora Het and 1 Black Neon Tetra (they lost their schools, they are the last two remaining, but seem to like chilling with the Rainbows.... That is a long story in and of itself)


----------



## jbonez

i like the tank does the lfs have the chinese alge eaters?? and are they better then the plecos?


----------



## aunt kymmie

CAE better than a pleco?? I'll take a pleco hands down anyday of the week and twice on Sunday!

Annie, you have a very nice healthy looking herd of clowns! What size tank will they eventually be going into?? Have you ever thought about adding some driftwoood to the tank? My clowns spend ALL their time swimming under it, over it, around it, stuffiing themslves into the nooks and crannies of it....they love the stuff.


----------



## Romad

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## AnnieC

aunt kymmie said:


> CAE better than a pleco?? I'll take a pleco hands down anyday of the week and twice on Sunday!
> 
> Annie, you have a very nice healthy looking herd of clowns! What size tank will they eventually be going into?? Have you ever thought about adding some driftwoood to the tank? My clowns spend ALL their time swimming under it, over it, around it, stuffiing themslves into the nooks and crannies of it....they love the stuff.


In the next 6 months I am getting either a 75 or a 125 gallon, then if I get the 75, I'll be getting a 125 in a couple years. The next tank for them will have a sand bottom, driftwood and "caves" and will be set up for the CLs specifically.

CAE are not better than plecos, I would rather have a pleco. My husband got me this guy by mistake, lol. He's into fish, too, but long story short, he brought this one home, lol. We don't have a LFS here, we have Petsmart, Petco, and a crappy LPS that sells puppy mill puppies, and their fish selection is sickly and nasty  So we typically go to Petsmart.

ETA: Thanks for the compliments, too


----------



## aunt kymmie

AnnieC said:


> In the next 6 months I am getting either a 75 or a 125 gallon, then if I get the 75, I'll be getting a 125 in a couple years. The next tank for them will have a sand bottom, driftwood and "caves" and will be set up for the CLs specifically.
> 
> CAE are not better than plecos, I would rather have a pleco. My husband got me this guy by mistake, lol. He's into fish, too, but long story short, he brought this one home, lol. We don't have a LFS here, we have Petsmart, Petco, and a crappy LPS that sells puppy mill puppies, and their fish selection is sickly and nasty  So we typically go to Petsmart.
> 
> ETA: Thanks for the compliments, too


As long as hubby understands that if the CAE starts causing trouble for the clowns he's out the door! (not the hubby, the CAE ;-)). 
Your future set up is going to be PERFECT for the clowns. We'll be looking forward to watching your progress!


----------



## m1aman

I wasn't aware that clowns would congregate like that. Nice photos.


----------



## AnnieC

aunt kymmie said:


> As long as hubby understands that if the CAE starts causing trouble for the clowns he's out the door! (not the hubby, the CAE ;-)).
> Your future set up is going to be PERFECT for the clowns. We'll be looking forward to watching your progress!


We have actually been looking for a home for the CAE, he's the reason we only have one Rasbora Het. and one Black Neon left  He went through and killed all their buddies. We actually used to have 8 Rasbora hets, 10 Black Neons, 8 Glo Light Tetras, and 6 Zebra Danios. The tank was set up, everything was perfect. Then one day, I had like 4 dead fish. Tested water, looked at them all, could find absolutely nothing wrong. Then I kept finding dead fish, like every day! Kept testing the water, everything was good, so we were completely flabbergasted! Then one day, I saw it, that CAE was killing them off. He'd kill 'em if they weren't with the school. I was mad, and have started asking around if anyone wants 'im, I'd rather get a pleco, anyways. Well, I've been planning on getting CL's and the Rainbow Fish anyways, and since they are larger, I decided to get these guys, since we're planning to get the set up for them in a few months, anyway. So far, the CAE has been leaving them alone. They have also chased him away from things, so I'm thinking the CLs are ruling the tank, as what I was hoping would happen. I'm thinking he doesn't seem to want to mess with the larger fish, like he did to my little guys. Once we get the larger tank and get it set up and running for these guys, this tank will be returned to being a small schooler tank, with Rasboras, Teteras, and Danios. I like watching the little guys 




m1aman said:


> I wasn't aware that clowns would congregate like that. Nice photos.


Clowns like to be in groups, the more the merrier  When we get a larger tank, we are also planning on adding a few more of them and the Rainbows. The larger the school, it seems, the more active and interesting they are.


----------



## fruitsome

Nice tank!

I have a clown loach too
But mine already sooo big and its color isn't as good as this one


----------

